# Wrist guards :)



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Hard to laugh at an idot like that in that circumstance, but if you did I can't blame you.
You can't even see my guards under my gloves, not a biggy but how did he know you had them, and why did he even care...
Some people are just tools


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

karma is a biaaaach. 

why do people care so much about other people on the mountain, I don't even have enough time to think about anything else than my next turn, and who gives a shit what you're wearing. go naked for all I care…


----------



## SnowHitman (Dec 4, 2011)

slyder said:


> Hard to laugh at an idot like that in that circumstance, but if you did I can't blame you.
> You can't even see my guards under my gloves, not a biggy but how did he know you had them, and why did he even care...
> Some people are just tools


Oh i was putting them on at the time lol


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I wear mine proudly. Have yet to run across any tools like that in my very short riding time. Maybe because I'm a dad, who knows. All the people I have met have been decent and often comment how cool it is I ride with my kids. Not that I have Azzpadz, helmet and wrist guards on. 

The guy really crashed and broke both wrists after making fun of you, your not pulling our leg??? Like said before, Karma...


----------



## SnowHitman (Dec 4, 2011)

slyder said:


> I wear mine proudly. Have yet to run across any tools like that in my very short riding time. Maybe because I'm a dad, who knows. All the people I have met have been decent and often comment how cool it is I ride with my kids. Not that I have Azzpadz, helmet and wrist guards on.
> 
> The guy really crashed and broke both wrists after making fun of you, your not pulling our leg??? Like said before, Karma...


Yea no i watched him hit the jump and he wasnt even doing anything just landed off balance and then wammm, even heard a crack too


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Level Super Pipe Pro protective gloves are unbeatable.
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/equipment-reviews/33022-gloves-level-super-pipe-pro.html


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

My second time EVER snowboarding, I was even in a lesson, I broke my wrist. Both my radius and ulnar styloid snapped. I recall saying that morning that I wasn't going to take my wrist guards because I didn't like fighting with them to get my gloves on over it... I will always and forever wear wrist guards. Asking your then new boyfriend to help you shave because you are in a cast up to your shoulder is motivation enough...

Here's pictures for emphasis! 

Wrists aren't supposed to look like this, in case you weren't sure:










Not sure why I'm smiling, as Breckenridge doesn't offer any kind of pain management...but look at those sausage fingers!


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks for the warning on your gross ass wrist.














To be honest though, wearing wrist guards (depending on the style) a lot of times just applies the all of the pressure of the fall into one spot which will cause a break higher up in your arm.


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

Smokehaus said:


> Thanks for the warning on your gross ass wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right? And you're welcome! 

I would much rather the break to be higher up. The wrist is a nasty place to break, and I can no longer supinate the full range of motion, so even minor things, like holding my baby, can tweak it just enough to make it swell for a few days...the original injury was 6 years ago...


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah it is one of those lose/lose situations. I just always put it out there so people don't think that wearing wrist guards will prevent them from breaking something 100% of the time.


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

Smokehaus said:


> Yeah it is one of those lose/lose situations. I just always put it out there so people don't think that wearing wrist guards will prevent them from breaking something 100% of the time.


Very true! I guess if you want to be 100%, stay in the lodge or invest in some type of bubble. :laugh:

The wrist guards I'm using dig into my hands when I fall, and that sucks enough that I'm learning how to fall better so I don't land on my hands. A bit Pavlovian but it works!


----------



## ecksman (Sep 9, 2011)

forestfalcon said:


> My second time EVER snowboarding, I was even in a lesson, I broke my wrist. Both my radius and ulnar styloid snapped. I recall saying that morning that I wasn't going to take my wrist guards because I didn't like fighting with them to get my gloves on over it... I will always and forever wear wrist guards. Asking your then new boyfriend to help you shave because you are in a cast up to your shoulder is motivation enough...
> 
> was ur cast really up to ur shoulder?! i probably fractured my wrist last weekend.
> 
> ...


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

Yep, up to my freaking shoulder. At the Breck ER, they put it up to my elbow, then the bone doc put a cast OVER THAT ONE up to my shoulder. His reasoning was that if you can move your elbow, your wrist inherently moves too, and it was a closed redux, so movement would have been bad...he put the damn thing over the first cast to not risk damaging anything during the removal. All in all it felt like it weighed 90 pounds! 

Good luck at the doctor! Hope you heal fast!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I wear wrist guards and so does my son.... I typically pull hands upnwhen falling but I'm sure they have saved a couple of broken wrists. They didn't save my leg on Tuesday either, wth


----------



## quicklx (Oct 5, 2011)

My wife broke her radius last year on 1-30-11...this was her first time on a snowboard, and it was at the bottom of the hill near the lift line. Because of this we both wear wrist guards now. This year she broke it again NYE weekend, while wearing a wrist guard. I didn't care for the ones we bought at the time, because I felt they allowed for too much movement. The Level gloves with the integrated guards seem to look like the best option. So we will be getting them before our next time out. The bottom line is regardless of what protective equipment you decide to wear, you still need to know how to fall.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Quit putting your hands down...... Fall on your ass cheeks, not right in the middle, ass stinger!


----------



## the REASON (Sep 30, 2011)

learning how to fall properly is 100% better than wearing wrist gaurds.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

I remember reading about some wrist guards on these forums last year that were highly recommended. They were made of a softer material that actually had some give, not just a rigid piece of plastic. I will see if I can find them.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

the REASON said:


> learning how to fall properly is 100% better than wearing wrist gaurds.


Agreed. 

I have never worn wrist guards but I do wrap one of my wrists (the right) with one of those soft sport brace wraps. Got it for when my wrist was tweaked from work (I use my hands a lot) and I wanted to support it while riding. I liked the support so much that I continue to use it. Idk that it offers much protection, but it is supportive. I've been meaning to get another for my left wrist.


----------



## digZ (Jan 23, 2012)

I agree that learning how to fall properly is key, but I still wear wrist guards for those "just in case moments". I'd really recommend buying legitimate snowboarding wrist guards. They usually have some give to ,them(both Burton and Level gloves have very good wrist guards built in to them), as opposed to the hard plastic snowboarding wrist guards, which could probably cause some weird arm breaks if you fell hard on them. I didn't wear wrist guards for my first 5 or so years of snowboarding, then one year I caught my edge going off of a kicker and had to choose between my neck and my wrists. Well my natural instincts kicked in and and I chose to put my hands down, sprained one wrist, and broke the other in a very strange way requiring a surgery and a screw to be put in. 5 years of falling on my ass the correct way(fists clenched, hands up and in front of me), and I STILL managed to break my wrist snowboarding . I decided that I was going to use wrist guards just in case, and haven't looked back since.


----------



## kswissreject (Feb 26, 2009)

Smokehaus said:


> I remember reading about some wrist guards on these forums last year that were highly recommended. They were made of a softer material that actually had some give, not just a rigid piece of plastic. I will see if I can find them.


Are you talking about the Flexmeters? I had some regular wrist guards, got the Flexmeters, and they feel much better. I'd highly recommend them.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

The name does seem to ring a bell and after looking up a pic I am pretty confident that they are what I was talking about. I really just remember the guard part being blue which these are.


----------



## Danger Mouse (Dec 13, 2011)

I wear wrist guards too. I know you're supposed to fall correctly and not put your hands down. Sometimes it just happens so fast you forget. I'm glad I wear wrist guards because I've landed pretty hard a few times and I'm sure they've saved me some broken wrists.


----------



## kswissreject (Feb 26, 2009)

Cool. Mine are actually black - so if you order them, don't be surprised!

But yeah - that Snowboard Secrets site that comes up when you search for them is where I got 'em. Looks kinda sketchy but legit.


----------



## Shazkar (Dec 14, 2011)

Hm, I should switch to flexmeters or something like that
I have old hard plastic ones.. probably not so good


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Once again, the problem with older style wrist guards is they take the impact of the force and allow it to be concentrated higher on the arm which usually causing your arm to break rather than your wrist.


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

Falling properly is definitely a way to avoid wrist injuries...

however...i find that if im about to take a big spill...panic kicks in and its more reactionary than anything...haha.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Of course proper falling is the best tactic to use, but so is trying to not get into a car accident. Wrist guards come into play after you have been unsuccessful trying to fall correctly.


----------



## loren646 (Dec 9, 2009)

I don't understand... why don't you just make fists??

wrists should *NOT* be breaking...


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

loren646 said:


> I don't understand... why don't you just make fists??
> 
> wrists should *NOT* be breaking...


I don't think anyone would disagree with you that it shouldn't happen, but it does. When I broke mine, it was a slushy day and a caught a nasty edge. Yep, that's all I remember. When I came back into consciousness 30 seconds later I was on my face with a broken wrist. There was no lucid moment to remind myself to fall properly or make a fist...


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

forestfalcon said:


> I don't think anyone would disagree with you that it shouldn't happen, but it does. When I broke mine, it was a slushy day and a caught a nasty edge. Yep, that's all I remember. When I came back into consciousness 30 seconds later I was on my face with a broken wrist. There was no lucid moment to remind myself to fall properly or make a fist...


exactly...sometimes things happen so fast you're just reactionary...you dont have time to think of how you can save your wrists..


----------



## ecksman (Sep 9, 2011)

the better i got, the faster i went. the faster i went, the less time i had to react when i fell.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ecksman said:


> the better i got, the faster i went. the faster i went, the less time i had to react when i fell.


Yep, and usually the harder you fall too. I'm retarded for NOT wearing wrist guards, considering I broke mine about 15 years ago in Quebec. When I got my girlfriend into the sport two years ago they were the first things I suggested she buy. Can't take my own advice = break my wrist(s) again someday...


----------



## cravinforcarvin (Jun 28, 2012)

hey just looking at the wrist guard thing. 
i broke my wrist a couple of seasons ago. wearing wrist guards that were supposedly the best thing to wear. 
I know a dude in the emergency room said that if your going to fall hard enough to snap a bone its gonna break regardless. the irony is that i wasnt wearing a guard on my other hand cause i couldnt be bothered getting it under the glove that morning


----------



## otisdelarosa (Dec 29, 2011)

This post scares me. It reminds me of my injury in the previous season. )


----------

